# Plants for beginners with a big tank



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi everyone with a new tank







,

I have gathered here a list of plants that are easy to take care of.
These plants also have a broad temperature, pH and light demands and they grow quite fast. Click the link fo more info.

*SMALL PLANTS*

Bacopa australis - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=043A
Cryptocoryne wendtii - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=109
Sagittaria subulata - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=079

*LONG PLANTS*
Ceratophyllum demersum - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=021
Egeria (Elodea) densa - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=058
Hygrophila polysperma - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=050
Ludwigia repens - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=034
Rotala rotundifolia - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=033

*BIG PLANTS*
Ceratopteris cornuta - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=005
Echinodorus bleheri (paniculatus) - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=071
Hygrophila corymbosa (Nomaphila stricta) - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=053
Vallisneria americana gigantea - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=054

Regards,


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

good info ta!


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are plants I recommend for beginners-

Anubias sp.- hardy, great for low light, must leave rhizome uncovered
Microsorum sp. (Jave fern, etc.)- hardy, great for low light, must leave rhizome uncovered
Vesicularia sp. (Java moss, Taiwan moss, etc.)- great for low light
Echinodorus sp., but grow too large for most tanks..most species, but not all
Cryptocoryne sp.- great shape and color, great for low light
Vallisneria sp., most are easy to grow but remember to leave 2/3rds of bulb showing
Hygrophila, most are easy to grow such as difformis, polysperma and corymbosa


----------



## TheAntiEggroll (Jan 23, 2006)

Bumping for future use for myself.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

great list of plants, harry. this is helping me out a lot!


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

this should be sticky


----------

